# 2014 Redline Monocog with an Alfine 8



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

Thought I'd share this build I've been working on now that I've got the main part (the IGH) done and working. I picked up a 2014 Redline Monocog new from Ebay in May and shortly after decided I wanted to try an IGH with it. I just recently did a week long road tour out of Seattle on this heavy beast so I have a 38t chainring and 20t rear cog. By my googling, that puts me just over the recommended ratio at 1.9, but I wanted to maximize my range for the roads. Bike did awesome on the couple single tracks I did before I loaded it up for the 275-mile trip through Washington's hills, which it handled like a champ.

A couple questions for anyone reading though as I am now converting my bike back to the single track machine it's meant to be:
1. I found I don't use gears 4/5-8 on the trail, does anyone have a suggestion for a better chainring/cog setup (preferably only replacing one of the current installed cogs)?
2. Any suggestions on a front suspension fork for ~$300? I'm having trouble finding something that's 1 1/8th with dropouts and 29".

I will update with a parts list later for the touring set-up if anyone is interested.


----------



## 41 elgin (Mar 2, 2013)

I had the exact same setup although my gearing was 32 x 21. For a fork an old rock shox was about right for the bike but over time I went back to the rigid because I can run a 3" tire in front. My current evolution of this bike is a Salsa El Mariachi, Alfine 8 with 30 x 18 for commuting and 30 x 23 for bikepacking. I know I am way beyond the recommended ratio but after thousands of hard miles I have not had any issues.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

You might want to consider a Shockstop stem instead of a fork.
https://redshiftsports.com/shockstop-suspension-stem

I've been running one on a similar bike for about a year, and love it. They market it to road bikes, but it works fine on mountain bikes too.


----------



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

I did end up throwing a front suspension on it. Found a good closeout deal on a Manitou Marvel. It was a sweet ride, the Manitou might actually weigh less than the steel fork. Now the monocog is back to rigid with street tires and is my city commuter, working on a Charge Cooker now. If I hadn't already purchased it last year I would go for the new honzo st frame though...


----------

